# To go LED or Flourescent? Input required



## Curvball (13 Aug 2013)

Hi all,

Really wanting to get a little more light over my little tank, after more uniform coverage as the stock 11w lamp and hood isn't doing it for me.

Should I be considering led or is going Flourescent still better for planted tanks.

Ideally I know I need something in the 6400k - 8000k range and is no longer than 40cm.

I do want to increase the lighting for more demanding plants.

Any suggestions, recommendations on available lighting units?

Thanks in advance.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## sanj (13 Aug 2013)

It depends a little on how far from the water surface your lighting can be placed, is it in a hood, a luminaire over the tank or suspended? I tend to favour leds, but if you are having to place the light close to the water surface i.e. within  2-3 inches then flourescent would probably be better for more uniform light spread. Otherwise plants will adapt to either light source.


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Aug 2013)

I've got one of these crammed into the hood of my 35l and it gives fairly good light but i have to dose liquid carbon to keep on top of algae
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=250462246821


----------



## Curvball (13 Aug 2013)

Thanks so far.

I want to go open top, suspending the light might be an issue but doable, otherwise something that clips/attaches to the tank would be good.

(Side note: I am Pretty clued up on lighting from a reef perspective - led/t5/halide).

Considering a double set of aquaray's by TMC? Although they are quite expensive compared to other options in terms of LED.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## NanoJames (14 Aug 2013)

If the tank is 30 litres or less I would recommend the TMC MicroHabitats 200 LED from CharterHouse Aquatics. I've got one on my 20 litre and couldn't fault it! It only uses 5 watts too. Definitely one to look at if your tank isn't too big.


----------



## foxfish (14 Aug 2013)

You don't mention much about your tank like size or if you are injecting co2 but just be aware that is very easy to use too much light. 
Certainly hanging lights or dimable lights are very desirable as you can then obviously adjust the intensely!


----------



## Curvball (15 Aug 2013)

You are right - haven't mentioned anything about additives etc. would like to get some co2 injected but will more than likely go down the liquid carbon route as it will be cheaper on a small tank.

The lighting in the planted scene is really different to reefing - guess I really need to ensure I've got what the plants need rather than over lighting the tank. Guess I just want to ensure I have enough of the best quality light to grow any type of aquarium plant. That way I don't need to upgrade/change later on.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Aug 2013)

Plants do not care about the quality of your light. Quality is irrelevant. The value of quality in lighting is strictly based on what WE like to look at.

Cheers,


----------



## Curvball (15 Aug 2013)

ceg4048 said:


> Plants do not care about the quality of your light. Quality is irrelevant. The value of quality in lighting is strictly based on what WE like to look at.
> 
> Cheers,



Interesting. So there are no specific wavelengths we should be targeting for optimal growth & health as is the case with corals?


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Aug 2013)

Curvball said:


> So there are no specific wavelengths we should be targeting...


 
Well, yes, look for specific wavelengths that have the strongest aesthetic appeal to you. That's 1000X more important than anything else because you have to look at the tank. Different color bulbs and bulb combinations will have different emotional impacts when you view the tank.

Check a couple of posts which explain why it's much more complicated than chasing target wavelengths and why effectively, for our purposes, plants don't care about which wavelengths you provide:
PL-11 Tubes | UK Aquatic Plant Society

actinic lighting vs algae growth | Page 2 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

There is also a sticky thread at the top of this forum section that previews some of the color combinations you can find cheaply and what they will look like.

Cheers,


----------



## Curvball (15 Aug 2013)

Thanks for that, will check out the links and get my head around it.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------

